# Detailing World Nurbugring 2007



## King Eric

Ok

Few people have mentioned doing the 'Ring as a DW meet.

I am prepared to help organise it but cannot do the whole thing due to work commitments. Also my missus has agreed to me getting a new car when I return from honeymoon this year and on my hit list is a WR1 Impreza 

Who would be interested in going next year?

Eric


----------



## AndyC

Me mate :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Hmm, well the Leon will have gone by then, and I'm not sure how well a Caddy will do around the Ring, but who knows!


----------



## AndyC

Rich - assuming it's a VW Caddy, dump a 20 valver in it and I suspect it'll show up a lot of other more exotic stuff  

I will have my MI finished by then (company doing it are delaying until they have a free space inside their shop so my car doesn't get put outside - awwww!) and by all accounts they work REAL well at the Ring - although TBH probably in better hands than mine!! I've got some footage somewhere of one of our forum guys' MI'd 205 doing an 8:46 chasing down a M3 CSL - which couldn't get away from him :doublesho 

Eric - I'll be needing some training beforehand for definite mate :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB

:doublesho Bugger me, that's quick from what I've read! Already been on the phone to Jim at Star Performance - custom remap, 17s and coilovers already on the shopping list! :lol:


----------



## AndyC

He's a bit of a trackday wizard from what I've heard/seen but the 205's an ideal trackday toy - cheap to buy, cheap(ish) to fettle (my MI conversion's costing me less than a 4 figure sum albeit without rebuild - that's next year's job) and best of all if you bin it, you can find shells for less than £300 and reshell the entire car.

I just have to decide whether to upgrade to my 1.9 (15") wheels (currently running 14's) and bigger tyres (so I can upgrade the brakes to 206 GTI 180 spec) or run as is (fully upgraded system bar M/C & servo) but maybe change to better tyres - it'd be a total sleeper then for sure!

Souped up Caddy's are the biz IMHO - sounds like yours will be quite a little stormer :thumb:


----------



## Jace

This should help all you that are thinking of going :thumb:

http://freespace.virgin.net/alex.chard/Nurburgring/nurburgring_line.pdf


----------



## Super Josh

I well up for this, in the 205. Would be good to have a road trip and a few days away with the lads :thumb: Should also have a few more ponies by then and will have fitted the coilovers  


Josh


----------



## Refined Reflections

If anyones going to do the ring and not been before, or just thinking about it, I'd recommend having a good read through this site, loads of great info...

http://www.nurburgring.org/


----------



## BENJY

wot great idea ill be up for it!


----------



## BenP

I'm definitely up for this. Should have a track-spec E36 M3 by then...

Ben


----------



## NickP

I'd be keen too


----------



## extreme-detail

i`m keen and also some of my clients :thumb:


----------



## AndyC

OK update for you all.

This is looking more and more likely as I *may* turn it into a stag do and to the Ring and then a trans European trash to Le Mans - it'll still cost less than the stag weekend I went to in Ireland last May   

I'm going to start looking at costs etc etc so can I see some hands please gents?

1. AndyC + 1 
2.


----------



## MickCTR

I can't say for definate but i'm pretty sure me and the missus would love to go.  on my list of things to do before i die... Nurburgring and EuroHoon


----------



## Daffy

1. AndyC + 1 
2. Daffy32 Providing I still have the R and cost.


----------



## Guest

im going to the ring in september let you guys know what its like when i get back


----------



## detailfinish

I am a regular Ringer oo eerrr  

So will be going at least 4 times in 2007

Keep us posted on the dates

Going 9-11 Sept this year if anyone is there :wave:


----------



## base-1

Never had the funds to go but would like to, noveltys worn off over the last few years of being too poor lol 

I'll stick my name down though as a possible if I build a 205 in time!


----------



## Beeste

When exactly are you planning to go in 2007? I might be interested but would have to be around school hols. Will have either F355 or highly fettled Monaro VXR.


----------



## dino

Definatley interested depending on date  Take the oil burner round...hehe


----------



## Daffy

Beeste tell us more. I am liking the sound of the F355, a fabulous car that just happens to be a Ferrari.


----------



## Beeste

Basically it's a battle between me and Beeste Jnr. I want the Ferrari but Dan wants the Monaro. Seems simple enough except for the following arguments which Dan (who also happens to be Chairman of the school debating society) has eloquently posed:

a) At my age a Fezza says only 1 of three things 
b) If I get the fezza it will have to be garaged - we don't have a garage.
c) If I rent a garage then it will be miles away - PITA.
d) I can only drive the fezza on dry days.
e) The cambelt service alone is £3000 (and needs to be done every 2.5 yrs)
f) The manifolds are prone to cracking (another £2-£3K)
g) It's not as powerful or as fast as a Monaro VXR
h) I will be totally and utterly paranoid about owning it e.g. passengers must remove shoes and/or wear plastic bags on feet.
i) Dan doesn't want to be covered in spit whenever he goes for a ride in it.
j) Depreciation on these cars is determined by mileage and not age. Therefore we won't be going very far. So what's the point? (good one this  )

They are all very persuasive argumenents! Damn he's good. Does his research well too. I only have one argument - It's a Ferrari!!!

I can't believe it personally. When I was 16 if my dad said he was gonna get a Ferrari - well, bugger me I'd have been absolutely delirious! But not my Dan....oh no. 

We'll see. I'm just at the "looking and waiting" stage right now. I'm in no rush - unlike Dan.


----------



## Alex L

Beeste said:


> Basically it's a battle between me and Beeste Jnr. I want the Ferrari but Dan wants the Monaro. Seems simple enough except for the following arguments which Dan (who also happens to be Chairman of the school debating society) has eloquently posed:


I'd say save your money and get one of these (top one), much better suited for all your needs 
http://www.gtcars.net/


----------



## Beeste

Dan says I'm too old for that


----------



## Neil_S

Beeste said:


> Basically it's a battle between me and Beeste Jnr. I want the Ferrari but Dan wants the Monaro. Seems simple enough except for the following arguments which Dan (who also happens to be Chairman of the school debating society) has eloquently posed:
> 
> a) At my age a Fezza says only 1 of three things
> b) If I get the fezza it will have to be garaged - we don't have a garage.
> c) If I rent a garage then it will be miles away - PITA.
> d) I can only drive the fezza on dry days.
> e) The cambelt service alone is £3000 (and needs to be done every 2.5 yrs)
> f) The manifolds are prone to cracking (another £2-£3K)
> g) It's not as powerful or as fast as a Monaro VXR
> h) I will be totally and utterly paranoid about owning it e.g. passengers must remove shoes and/or wear plastic bags on feet.
> i) Dan doesn't want to be covered in spit whenever he goes for a ride in it.
> j) Depreciation on these cars is determined by mileage and not age. Therefore we won't be going very far. So what's the point? (good one this  )
> 
> They are all very persuasive argumenents! Damn he's good. Does his research well too. I only have one argument - It's a Ferrari!!!
> 
> I can't believe it personally. When I was 16 if my dad said he was gonna get a Ferrari - well, bugger me I'd have been absolutely delirious! But not my Dan....oh no.
> 
> We'll see. I'm just at the "looking and waiting" stage right now. I'm in no rush - unlike Dan.


Some excellent points. Although we all love Ferraris, not sure I could live with it as an everyday drive.

Perhaps having a cheap car could help though? You can drive to your garage to get the Ferrari out. You can take the family out in it to go shopping and not be bothered about the odd mark.


----------



## Beeste

Sorry - thread hijacking 

Hi Neil,
Yes, I got that angle covered. I bought a "family" Rover Estate to save the miles on the last monaro. 
Brian


----------



## Beeste Jnr.

I'd be well up for this trip! Don't get me wrong I love the 355 but I don't just don't think we'll get as much enjoyment from it as a highly modified Monaro (i.e. 600hp +) and also my dad would be a complete a55hole about people touching it or going in it which would annoy me to no end.


----------



## Clark @ PB

There's an F50 stays locally and i've seen it broken down twice in my town, nuff said!

If you want a supercar then buy a Porsche!  


I'd seriously rather have the monaro :thumb:


----------



## AndyC

Beeste said:


> Basically it's a battle between me and Beeste Jnr. I want the Ferrari but Dan wants the Monaro. Seems simple enough except for the following arguments which Dan (who also happens to be Chairman of the school debating society) has eloquently posed:
> 
> a) At my age a Fezza says only 1 of three things
> *Balls to the "we hate Ferrari" brigade mate - there's a heritage most of em know F_All about*
> b) If I get the fezza it will have to be garaged - we don't have a garage.
> *Spare garage in Basingstoke....seriously, I can hook you up with a local place to keep it - very secure etc etc*
> c) If I rent a garage then it will be miles away - PITA.
> *see above*
> d) I can only drive the fezza on dry days.
> *Nah - as easy to use as the Monaro - and you've always got the Rover...*
> e) The cambelt service alone is £3000 (and needs to be done every 2.5 yrs)
> *Find an independent - Emblem Sportscars are localish to you*
> f) The manifolds are prone to cracking (another £2-£3K)
> *see above*
> g) It's not as powerful or as fast as a Monaro VXR
> *Not driven a Monaro but I've steered a 355 round Thruxton and it still makes me slightly moist whenever I think about it - I'd say a std VXR would struggle against a 355*
> h) I will be totally and utterly paranoid about owning it e.g. passengers must remove shoes and/or wear plastic bags on feet.
> *I'd happily remove whatever you wanted for a passenger ride fella  *
> i) Dan doesn't want to be covered in spit whenever he goes for a ride in it.
> *Buy any colour other than Rossa Corsa than - blue and black suit the 355 big time*
> j) Depreciation on these cars is determined by mileage and not age. Therefore we won't be going very far. So what's the point? (good one this  )
> *True - but the 360 & 430 have shoved 355's as far as they'll go according to a very good mate of mine who sells em - plus a good, low mileage early car is still a fine thing to have*
> 
> They are all very persuasive argumenents! Damn he's good. Does his research well too. I only have one argument - It's a Ferrari!!!
> *Ah, youth   - "it's a Ferrari" - nuff said*
> 
> I can't believe it personally. When I was 16 if my dad said he was gonna get a Ferrari - well, bugger me I'd have been absolutely delirious! But not my Dan....oh no.
> 
> We'll see. I'm just at the "looking and waiting" stage right now. I'm in no rush - unlike Dan.


Mate - just do it. If you have the opportunity to have a Ferrari then it should be taken. Even if it's only a 6 month itch, you need to scratch it. Porsches are fine but nowadays way too run of the mill (IMHO) although the 996 Turbo's a handy tool (drove one last year), Lamborghinis are like a brief affair with a 20 year old nympho (which is nice) and Astons are...hang on, what about a DB7 Vantage? British version of the Monaro and absolutely epic (driven last summer) plus now cheap as chips due to the DB9 & Vantage.

Try the Chiltern Aston Centre in Hemel mate :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

Nothing beats the sound of a 355 with the roof down on full chat with a full Tubi exhaust system :thumb:


----------



## john185k

im interested


----------



## Beeste

Westover sports cars have just called to tell me that they've just got a 355 in! Rosso Corsa, 17K miles and 2 owners. I'm going to take a look at it on Saturday.


----------



## Alex L

Beeste said:


> Westover sports cars have just called to tell me that they've just got a 355 in! Rosso Corsa, 17K miles and 2 owners. I'm going to take a look at it on Saturday.


Have you been to look at it yet??


----------



## Beeste

Yes. They want £54K for it  Not a chance.


----------



## Alex L

Beeste said:


> Yes. They want £54K for it  Not a chance.


Dan'll be happy then:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

omen666 said:


> I am a regular Ringer oo eerrr
> 
> So will be going at least 4 times in 2007
> 
> Keep us posted on the dates
> 
> Going 9-11 Sept this year if anyone is there :wave:


ill be there the 9th sept mate


----------



## Olly.Dent

The only problem with a 355 is the amount of work it needs after track days, pads, discs, etc its not cheap! to change the spark plugs cost £3000!! cos you have to take out the engine!!!! my m8 was going to buy one but changed his mind because of this and went for an Evo instead, he still managed to spin that first time out at the Ring so thank god he was not in a 355!!!


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

I've been to the ring, if you want help organising it give me a shout.

I'm defo up for a trip out there again.

Sold my 170BHP GTI 16v so i'll be in a dub dunno what yet.










^ Last September


----------



## Guest

*the ring*

well got there and back okay real good fun next year im going again and doing more laps in case your wondering 12:05:46 could of been quicker but a bike came off yellow flags so lost about 20 secs but never mind :doublesho


----------



## justin666

how was it? - as I am going next saturday  - I feel like a little kid a christmas :lol:


----------



## somouk

I'd love a go at the ring in my V5, should have zorst and remap by then. Will be like a pilgrimage for me!

Mart


----------

